# recoil game comptability



## davot (May 15, 2012)

:banghead:trying to install Recoil win95/98 on win 7 computer can I make this compatable?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

You will be able to run the game if you have Windows 7 Professional or Higher.


----------



## davot (May 15, 2012)

i have wndows 7 home is there a compatability patch?game requires win95/98


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

You may be able to run it if you do two things: 

Right click the games .exe file and click Run as Administrator. 
Right click the game's .exe file and hit Properties, go to Compatibility and set the mode to Windows 98 or 95. It may not work, but it's worth a shot. 

There is no patch, unless made by the developers or fans (which with a game that old there likely is not).


----------

